# تم نقل موضوعى ( تصنيع الفنيك المطهر من الألف إلى الياء ) فى قسم الصناعات البتروكيميائية



## ممدوح الجيار (21 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اخوانى أعضاء وزوار المنتدى تم نقل موضوعى ( تصنيع الفنيك المطهر من الألف إلى الياء ) إلى قسم الصناعات البتروكيميائية الموجود فى قسم الهندسة الكيميائية 

كما أعدكم اخوانى بإستكمال الموضوع قريبا جدا استكمال وافيا مفصلا يشمل كل شيىء عن التسويق والتعبئة والتصنيع والتجارب والخبرة المسبقة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا لتفاعلكم مع الموضوع 

أخوكم : ممدوح الجيار *​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز ممدوح تم تغيير الأسم إلى تصنيع الفنيك المطهر من الألف إلى الياء وتثبيت الموضوع لفائدته الكبيرة وتواصلك المستمر فيه جازاك الله كل الخير وبالمزيد من التألق والتوفيق ...


----------



## ممدوح الجيار (17 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خيرا مشرفنا الفاضل : مهندس المحبة 

وجعل الله ذلك فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (9 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

متابع جيد


----------



## hakim1204 (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخ ممدوح 
جزاك الله خير اخوك عمرو عبدالعزيز


----------

